
NO EXCUSE a Way of Life for Founders and Entrepreneurs - DSVC
https://medium.com/@stephenhays/no-excuse-a-way-of-life-for-founders-and-entrepreneurs-72888fb9b6d2
======
heisenbit
There is a lot of good in taking responsibility and not having excuses.

It is however also critical to limit scope and being clear about what is in
ones responsibility.

